# Wie kann ich mir in Eclipse/NetBeans den ByteCode ansehen



## Gast (14. Aug 2008)

Weis das jemand, geht das in den IDEs oder brauch ich da ein Konsolenprogramm?


----------



## tfa (14. Aug 2008)

In Eclipse im Kontextmenü: Open With->Class File Viewer


----------



## Guest (14. Aug 2008)

vielen Dank, weiß jemand wie es in NetBeans geht??


----------

